# 4th infinitive and derived words



## David_HUN

Terve!

I am a bit confused... well, Finnish is not easy, but absolutely amazing.
The fourth infinitive is used to turn a verb into a noun - I hope it's true. Therefore, etsiminen should be searching, tupakoiminen should be smoking. But, there are words like etsintä and tupakointi. Are they identical? 
This was an example: "Lopetin tupakoimisen 3 vuotta sitten."
Is it correct, if I say "Lopetin tupakointi 3 vuotta sitten."?

Kiitos!


----------



## sakvaka

I don't have time to answer your question in detail but I need to comment on your terminology. The fourth infinitive and -_minen_ derivations (nouns) are not the same thing. The 4th infinitive has practically died out. It was used in phrases like _Sinun on kertominen totuus_ (where _kertominen_ is not a noun), but nowadays we say _Sinun on kerrottava totuus_ (you have to tell the truth).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

David_HUN said:


> Is it correct, if I say "Lopetin tupakointi 3 vuotta sitten."?


No. You have to say: _Lopetin tupakoi*nnin* kolme vuotta sitten._


----------



## David_HUN

Grumpy Old Man said:


> No. You have to say: _Lopetin tupakoi*nnin* kolme vuotta sitten._



Ah, tupakointi in the genitive, because it is the object. I understand now.
Kiitos


----------

